

Facebook's Core College Student Users Laugh At Attempts To Use It For Business - dpapathanasiou
http://publishing2.com/2007/10/06/facebooks-core-college-student-users-laugh-at-attempts-to-use-it-for-business/

======
Goladus
I am a few years out of college, but I still find Facebook useful for knowing
where the beer is at.

------
ALee
Seems the author is a fan of LinkedIn and Plaxo

